# Mobo , proccy and ram needed. Please help.



## siddarthmallya (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi , 

I need a Motherboard, Processor and Ram .
My budget is 12,000.
I want mobo with good onboard graphics which shld be able to play latest games at least on low resolution.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 24, 2010)

what resolution do you want to play at?
onboard graphics is good for gaming in low res like 1024x768 and 1280x***
anyway for 12k you'll get
Athlon II X3 435 3.5k
Biostar TA785G3 @3.7k(if you can find one)
corsair 2gb 1333 MHZ value select ram 2.5k
total around 10k

keep the extra 2k, save up 3k-4k more
and buy sapphire HD5670 512mb for 5.3k

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------

p.s.
didn't you create a thread few weeks ago where you decided to buy hd 4670 for your old setup?


----------



## Mr.Digital (Aug 24, 2010)

Go for i3 530 + H55 MB & 2GB RAM.

It will cost u 12.5K in total & with i3 530 u can play most of the games at adequate resolution.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2010)

^^ nice joke. ha! ha! ha! 

i3's graphics ultimate crap. just say advanced version of Intel G45. gaming on Intel graphics ultimate joke. get yourself 785G (mentioned earlier) or 790Gx based. both will allow you run most games at 1024*768, mid-high setting without any lag.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2010)

for 12k -
AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.5k


----------



## Mr.Digital (Aug 25, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ nice joke. ha! ha! ha!
> 
> i3's graphics ultimate crap. just say advanced version of Intel G45. gaming on Intel graphics ultimate joke. get yourself 785G (mentioned earlier) or 790Gx based. both will allow you run most games at 1024*768, mid-high setting without any lag.



If i3 graphic is JOKE...then how the hell my one cousin & one friend with i3 config can play most of the latest games with out investing on GPU.

I respect ur comments, but can you give some examples for the same or at least some benchmarking or some white paper????


----------



## toad_frog09 (Aug 25, 2010)

Mr.Digital said:


> If i3 graphic is JOKE...then how the hell my one cousin & one friend with i3 config can play most of the latest games with out investing on GPU.
> 
> I respect ur comments, but can you give some examples for the same or at least some benchmarking or some white paper????




i dont know folks, never work games without gpu, but Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News clearly shows the athlon superior, giving it the upperhand with four cores over two.
To be noticed that i3 wins over a slight margin in the  games section.
Check it out & correct me if i am wrong.

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------


i think i got the link wrong.

Mehn...wth..check it out for yourself.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Aug 27, 2010)

motherboards with amd880g chipset r good ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2010)

compared to 785G, you'll hardly notice any difference in performance in games. just a FSP or 2 at times.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Aug 29, 2010)

is 1024x768 low resolution ?  . i at least want to play the game . it would be great if i able to play at  1024x768 . with Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H can i play games like prototype , latest nfs hot persuit ?

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------

Asus  M4A87TD USB3 is good ? what is its cost in India?

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------

@funkysourav

i wanted to buy a graphics card but many ppl had told in that thread that my proccy is very slow so i wont e able to get good performance. so changed plan.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2010)

at that resolution, most games will run but will require turning all eye candy down. that way you won't be disturbed by hangs & lags. the Asus board is way costly & hardly any added performance. you can also go for Athlon II X2 + 785G (AM2+ based) + 2Gb DDR2 (can reuse if your current system is DDR2 based) + HD5570 or HD5550. this way total cost will be same but gaming performance will be way higher than any integrated graphics can offer this year. though you'll loose out on a few things but overall your profit.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 29, 2010)

^^^
i would still recommend the op to buy
Athlon II X3 435 @3.5k
Biostar TA785G3 @3.7k
corsair 2gb 1333 MHZ value select ram @2.5k
total around 10k
and save up extra 3k for HD5670
till then op can 
game on IGP itself


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2010)

i just shown him that if he needs good gaming out of box (rather than waiting few months), with little future proofing, it can be done by sacrificing 1 core & going DDR2 (reuse his ram if its DDR2). now its his call. 2 different ideas, 2 different config.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 29, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^^
> i would still recommend the op to buy
> Athlon II X3 435 @3.5k
> Biostar TA785G3 @3.7k
> ...



if he can save 3k, he can save another 2k also instead of getting low end parts!!
till then he can game on IGP as well. i am also doing that. games run nicely at 1024x768 by lowering a few settings.

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> at that resolution, most games will run but will require turning all eye candy down. that way you won't be disturbed by hangs & lags. the Asus board is way costly & hardly any added performance. you can also go for Athlon II X2 + 785G (AM2+ based) + 2Gb DDR2 (can reuse if your current system is DDR2 based) + HD5570 or HD5550. this way total cost will be same but gaming performance will be way higher than any integrated graphics can offer this year. though you'll loose out on a few things but overall your profit.



what happened sam, you advising him a dual core!!


----------



## siddarthmallya (Aug 29, 2010)

i need motherboard upgrade because my mobo supports ram only upto 2 gb and it  supports Hard disk only upto 250 gb . It is OLD . 

i dont want to play games with high performance i want to play latest games.

so suggest me any good motherboards .


----------



## siddarthmallya (Aug 29, 2010)

i need motherboard upgrade because my mobo supports ram only upto 2 gb and it  supports Hard disk only upto 250 gb . It is OLD . 

i dont want to play games with high performance i want to play latest games.

so suggest me any good motherboards .


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what happened sam, you advising him a dual core!!



i not advising him. just gave him an option. this way he can go for a card directly. well for now IGP looks good cause the HD55** series isn't too fast & newer games will tax them.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 29, 2010)

best combination willl be

proccy suggested by Jassy
mobo suggested by souruv/sammy
2gb ddr3 from any decent brand will be enough

bcoz OP just want to play latest games at playable framerates
so i think 4200/4250 will able to fulfil his needs

even i've completed some latest games on my 4250 without any lags at 1024 resolution
such as:
STALKER COP
Borderlands
Singularity

and some old ones like:
crysis 
farcry2
neverwinternights2


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 5, 2010)

thank u all . i have finally decided to buy
Processor- amd athlonx4 635
mobo- BIOSTAR  TA880GB+
2 gb ram


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice!!How much price hs been quoted to u for the MoBo?


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 7, 2010)

i have not quoted yet . one retailer quoted  4400

hows ASRock 880GM-LE ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

whats its price?


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 7, 2010)

at newegg it is 60$


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

its nice alternate to biostar one if you find it here in 3-4k range.,


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 7, 2010)

ya i am also trying to get that . 
i have changed plan and for 12500 i am trying to get
Amd athlon x4 635 or 630
500 gb hd
2gb ram
and ASRock 880GM-LE .
It is enough for playing latest games like *Fallout New Vegas, NFS hot persuit , fifa 11*
atleast at *lower resolution* ?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2010)

you'll be able play games @ 1024X768 max. cause after than games will start hang.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 7, 2010)

its enough for me . soon i will try to get quotation . thanks for all your support. 
i was just confused about quality of ASrock motherboards.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 7, 2010)

If you turn every thing down or to medium and at minimum resolution.. you can play any game. As 880GM-LE has a DX10.1 IGP.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

another option is MSI 785GM E51 @ 3.6k


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

siddarthmallya said:


> its enough for me . soon i will try to get quotation . thanks for all your support.
> i was just confused about quality of ASrock motherboards.



asrock is a nice brand but scarcely available in india
lot of professional used recently this brand for their sure-shot core unlockability


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> lot of professional used recently this brand for their *sure-shot core unlockability*



if a processor have locked core (i.e. its a X4 but sold as X2 or X3), than only you can unlock. this can be done by any board having ACC. actually AsRock not only unlocks the core but also makes a unlocked proccy stable. if you read review, many boards fail to provide a stable proccy after you unlock its cores. but usually AsRock is praised for being able to make proccy stable after unlocking.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 7, 2010)

Is MSI 785GM E51 available for 3600 ?
at newegg they are showing $80 . that means it shld be costlier .


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

^^yes..
+stability after core unlocking


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 7, 2010)

if both MSI 785GM E51 and ASrock 880GM-LE available then which one is better.
i dont want to spend more than 4k for motherboard.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

siddarthmallya said:


> Is MSI 785GM E51 available for 3600 ?
> at newegg they are showing $80 . that means it shld be costlier .



max you should get it for is 3.9k


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

the latter one


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

my vote to MSI one as its more feature rich


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 9, 2010)

which one is faster and better choice for processors ?

AMD Phenom II X2 555 black edition  or

AMD Athlon™ II X4 635

AMD Phenom II X2 555 has frequency 3200

this link shows a chart of performance for gaming :
*www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2490&page=13


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2010)

if only gaming, X2 555 is way better. but in other tasks the 6mb L3 cache does very little help. also nowadays unlocking the Phenom II X2 is usually not possible. both the unlocked cores are unstable.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2010)

get athlon II x4 640 @ 5.2k


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 10, 2010)

k thanks  so i am buying Amd athlon x4 635 .
Asrock 880 gm - le is not available here . so i am buying Biostar TA 880gb +.
at one shop they quoted rs 4400. is it k ?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2010)

880G based board for 4.4k. look good. though bargain hard to get it for 4k.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 13, 2010)

My PSU is 250 watt ATX Power Supply - PFC or non-PFC should i change it ?

IF I NEED , 

Is it safe to buy this Cabinet with 400watt SMPS ?

iBall ATX Cabinet with SMPS - Baby 306

OR is it safe to buy Mercury SMPS which is available for Rs 700 ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 13, 2010)

^^Neither!!Both of 'em r utter crap!!Get FSP Saga II 400W or Corsair CX400 or Seasonic's 380W PSU!!


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 13, 2010)

do i need it now for these upgrades ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 13, 2010)

its always nice to protect your new hardware by using a good psu rather than submitting it to the hands of death very early. 

and since you are spending 4.5k on a mobo i will ask you to get Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k. its much better in terms of quality and features.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2010)

get cheap but something descent. i always say this to everyone willing get PC or pc parts in low budget. cause later they end up paying more. 

@sid, at least get the FSP Saga II 350W. it have some kind of protection. in case of cabby you may sacrifice style & functionality but please don't in case of PSU. cause even if PSU goes up, you'll end up paying 500 bucks more for a new *MADE-IN-INDIA* PSU.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 13, 2010)

with Jas on the PSU!!

@*Jas* - u sure u typed correctly?"at least get the FSP Saga II 350W. it have some kind of protection. in case of cabby you may sacrifice style & functionality but please don't in case of PSU. cause even if PSU goes up, you'll end up paying 500 bucks more for a new MADE-IN-INDIA PSU."doesn't quite fit in d context.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 13, 2010)

GA-880GM-UD2H  costs Rs 5200 

Biostar TA880GB+ costs Rs 4250


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 13, 2010)

Are there any msi, asus options.
Whats the price of Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H at ur place?

I think that was sams post ssb. He means if ur psu goes bad u will again spend on a psu. So spend nicely at one go


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 13, 2010)

if  psu goes bad i will  spend. is ther any risk to other parts if i used same PSU . Because now i cant increase my budget .

I will ask and tell price of Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H soon .


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 13, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> I think that was sams post ssb. He means if ur psu goes bad u will again spend on a psu. So spend nicely at one go



Thts wat I tot 15 mins after readin d post..its so confusin at 1st read!!"cause even if PSU goes up" : he shouldn't hv added "even if"..changed d complete meanin of d sentence.Thts y it took me 15 mins to get at d point wat he ws tryin to convey!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammy needs to improve grammer


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 13, 2010)

*i**s ther any risk to other parts if i used same PSU*? . Because now i cant increase my budget .

If it damages now will buy FSP PSU instead of 500 GB hard disk .


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 13, 2010)

^^No 1 cn say whether any other component will get damaged when PSU blows off!!It mite happen tht only d PSU goes off whereas rest all d components r OK.It mite also happen tht d PSU takes down some other component/components along with it.It all depends on luck.But do u really wanna leave it to luck when u can a buy a good PSU n b relieved off all these worries?


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 15, 2010)

hi friends howz MSI 880GM-E41 ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

its a good enuf board!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 15, 2010)

cost of that board?


----------



## Antonykraj (Nov 16, 2010)

Why don't you try asus m4a78lt-mle ddr3 
Motherboard for Rs.2750
2 gb ddr3 Kingston@1750
Amd athlon ii x3 440@.3700
Corsair cx400 @ 2700
It comes to Rs.10,900
Enjoy your games for now.
There may be a price drop of graphic cards
In a few months.
Save some money and get a graphic card then


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

^^Not to say Asus is bad but avoid Asus if dealer is Rashi otherwise its good!!


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 16, 2010)

MSI 880GM-E41

at newegg $75


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

Couldn't find d board at itwares,techshop.in n others!!Some(infact most) boards listed at newegg site dun even hit d Indian shore so look at d indian sites 1st n c if d boards r listed on any of 'em.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 16, 2010)

hey guys , here at my place several retailers told that prices of hardwares have been increased . so i am thinking about buying   BIOSTAR - TA785G3 HD .
would i be able to play latest games at resolution and settings ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

nope!!In order to play latest games at high(I assume even though you haven't mentioned) resolutions & settings you oughta have a decent GPU like HD5770.
IGP will only let you play at lowest resolution & settings.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 16, 2010)

i mean at low resolution and settings ?


what is the price range of BIOSTAR TA785G3 HD ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yups..you can play at low resolution & settings.

That MoBo is for a little less than 4k at techshop.in!!Better than the Biostar MoBo is the Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H which is for around 4.5k.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2010)

that board is discontinued now. so finding locally or online maybe a tough task.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 17, 2010)

*sam*  - 'm confused!!Which board are you talking about?The Giga 1 or Biostar?


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 17, 2010)

Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
price of this mobo is 5.2 k at my place .

is there much difference betw 4250 and 4200 graphics chip ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 17, 2010)

Not much of a difference between those 2.
Order the Giga MoBo from SMC.According to Jas they sell it around 4.5k.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2010)

Biostar. many have mentioned earlier that the board no longer available.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 17, 2010)

moreover dont get the biostar ta880gb+ also. according to digit review the build quality is not nice. get gigabyte. order it online. enquire from smcinternational.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

there is a major flaw in Gigabyte 880g based mobo(the one with usb3 and sata 3 features)

there are 5 sata ports(exposed) on the boards 
and 3 of them gets covered under the graphic card

NOW...it totally depends on the graphic card length
@sammy&jassy....u remember hdknitro who recently bought 6870.....he is going through this problem
he even tried those T shaped connectors which help to resolve these kinda situations
but that didnt work either ....coz the sata wires were too much bend while using T connectors

if the user is intended to use only 2 sata ports...then its fine...otherwise it would be trouble for him if he chooses a card of length>9 inch


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 18, 2010)

^^You can't do much about these problems,can you?
Hey what about an alternate option for the Giga board?like MSI 880GM-E41..


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

dont know about e41
but e45 has all the port on the edge of the board
so no problem of this type


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 19, 2010)

biostar ta785g3hd is not available now .  i am confused i want a 785g chipset motherboard of range rs 3500 - 4100

what about ECS motherboards ? are they good ?

at rs 4600 range
which is good ?

*msi 785gm-p45*    or

*biostar 880gb+*    or

*GIGABYTE GA-MA785GM-US2H*


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 22, 2010)

Guys , i have increased my budget and now it is 14000.
I have decided to buy 

AMD athlon x4 635  Rs 5.2 k 
Kingston 2 GB ram   Rs 2150
500GB hard disk      Rs  1950
and 
motherboard  Biostar TA880GB+  Rs 4650

Is there any better Motherboard at this range ?


----------



## Antonykraj (Nov 23, 2010)

hi i completed my rig assembling it yesterday 
Maybe this would be of some use for you
The final config
Amd Athlon ii x4 635 - Rs.4700
Asus m4a78lt-m-le - Rs.2750
Corsair vs2gb1333d3 *2 - Rs.3800
Corsair vx450 - Rs.3400
Seagate 1 tb 7200.12 - Rs.2750
Cooler Master Elite 330 - Rs.2200

Im expecting a price drop of graphic cards so going to get ati5770 in a month or so when the price drops.
I decided to go for 760g than 880g due to the price difference of Rs.2100.
Both the motherboards has sb710 chip. 
Since im going to use a graphic card, the integrated chip is not of any use. so the money i save here can be used for the graphic card


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 23, 2010)

*AVOID* the biostar ta880gb+. according to digit review the build quality is not nice. get gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H. order it online. enquire from smcinternational.


----------



## Antonykraj (Nov 23, 2010)

My revised suggestion for you
Amd Athlon ii x4 635 - Rs.4700
Asus m4a78lt-m-le - Rs.2750
Corsair vs2gb1333d3  - Rs.1650
Seagate 500 tb 7200.12 - Rs.1750
Asus hd5450 EAH5450 SILENT- Rs.3650
The total comes to Rs.14500

The discrete graphic card hd 5450 is way better than integrated gpu in 880g.
Both the motherboards have sb710 southbridge.
So i think you could go for this config.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^Will Asus hd5450 EAH5450 SILENT be better than Zotac 9600GT Eco edition?


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 23, 2010)

hey guys those parts are not available here for that price.
For amd x4 635 its 5200
and for hard disk 1950
for Ram 2200 

is kingston cheap or corsair ?

and i don have budget for good PSU .
so please tell me

Can i run this config with the 250 watt PSU ?

Power Supply	ATX Power Supply – Passive PFC at 230V only/non-PFC with a 115v/230V line switch
Passive Power Factor Correction (PFC) – with voltage set to 230V
50-60 Hz rated line frequency
250 watt as default power output


----------



## Antonykraj (Nov 23, 2010)

hi you could order online through Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA .
Amd Atlon ii x4 635 - Rs.4700
Asus ati 5450 -Rs 3650
Kingston ddr3 1333 - Rs 1525
Seagate 500 gb sata- Rs 1825

I added all the items above in the cart and entered shipping address to karnataka , hiriadka postal code: 576113.
The shipping cost comes to Rs.365
So you could get the products at above mentioned prices plus Rs.365 towards shipping from them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 23, 2010)

i dont know the procedure to buy online and for warranties what shld i do ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

avoid spending on low end cards uselessly. better spend on a good mobo.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2010)

^^  that card is too slow. a proper & good build quality motherboard is better.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2010)

@siddarthmallya:differnt users different  opinions....dnt get confused.....& dnt ask for any type of mobo.....there tons of mobo available....
either go for MSI,Gigabyte or ASUS....,EVGA,
other brands rarely u get is jetway,hisrock etc.....
stick with AMD Setup.....and intel setup will increase ur budget....
& pls if u can buy atleast an entry level card...will do wonders for u.....
coz IGP is not enough.....


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 24, 2010)

i want to save some money on RAM and use it for good mobo .
is G-skill cheap and good ?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 25, 2010)

Gskill is very good...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2010)

siddarthmallya said:


> i want to save some money on RAM and use it for good mobo .
> is G-skill cheap and good ?



G-Skill,Corsair are excellent brands....
& also transcend,kingston,hynix.....
but g-skill is not cheap as compared to transcend & kingston


there r also new brands in the market OCZ,mushkin,strontium etc


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 25, 2010)

k but after checking price at Delta page i thought that it is of medium quality and cheap so i asked .


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

Instead of G-skill avoid Transcend RAMs!!


----------



## Joker (Nov 26, 2010)

siddarthmallya said:


> Can i run this config with the 250 watt PSU ?
> 
> Power Supply	ATX Power Supply – Passive PFC at 230V only/non-PFC with a 115v/230V line switch
> Passive Power Factor Correction (PFC) – with voltage set to 230V
> ...


a new PSU is a must... 

i will suggest u to start a new thread actually...mentioning everything which u want to buy and a specific budget.

this thread has been cluttered..i wanted to suggest u a config...but going through the thread i dont understand what u want. 

so please start a new thread.


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 26, 2010)

@joker 
if i start a new thread it would be a double for same topic .

I want to upgrade my PC . i need

motherboard
Processor - Athlon x4 635
Ram - 2gb ddr 3 
Hard disk - 500 gb

My budget is Rs 14000 .
I want to play latest games { not with high settings }
I dont mind if its low resltion and settings .

So i am thinking buying a motherboard with AMD chipset 785G or 880G .
At my place price of AMD x4 635 is 5.2 k
                            2 gb ddr 3 kingston is 2.1 k
                            500gb Hard disk is 1950
I am now confused about motherboard .

I have a PSU of my HP desktop  DX2255
Is it enough or should i upgrade that also .
I not getting know how to adjust my budget .


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2010)

^^ most branded PC use generic PSU (mayn't be made in China but surely some very low cost ones).

ok at 14k, lets see:

Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H/880GM-UD2H
2Gb DDR3
500Gb Sata HDD
a generic 500W PSU

total: total will be at 12,000. or maybe less if you buy ram from SMC. with the extra cash buy a better PSU.

OR

Athlon II X3 435 2.9Ghz
Gigabyte 740G
2Gb DDR3
500Gb HDD
HD5570 1Gb
500W local generic PSU

sum it up & it comes at ~14k. now choose which one you like/prefer.

my friend ordered the 2nd config yesterday, except the PSU from SMC. you can try get the HD5670 512Mb.


----------



## joshiks7 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Desktop PC*

Is it better to have  inbuilt graphic card or to incorporate separately?
 (Needed for basic and middle segment gaming)


----------



## Cilus (Nov 26, 2010)

For any kind of gaming (mild, casual or advanced) a dedicated graphics card is always advisable. Inbuilt graphics is good for may be decoding HD video cotent or HTPC purpose and may play some of the old titles in low/mid setting but not good for today's gaming.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2010)

anything above 17", a discrete graphics card really makes a difference (gameplay & slideshow).


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 27, 2010)

but if i buy on line , how shld i apply for warranties if my parts go bad ?
wont it be a problem ?

btw whats GENERIC PSU ?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

2 ways:
1. take it to a local service center or maybe distributor.
2. send it to their service center (that maybe in some other state) through courier.

Generic PSU = cheap PSU (mayn't be local or cheap but not upto the mark). not from the well known branded manufacturers. theres many good manufacturer of PSU that we have very less idea & so many times tell as local or so. Delta & Forton (FSP & recently brought Sparkle group) are 2 of them.

but i feel its better buy a good item online than a cheap pc part that have every chance of going bad. in the end you pay more.

*PS: * today checked the 12V rail on the 2nd PC's PSU which is a iBall 400W (gave it to a friend. the entire PC). it was showing some 6.8V or something. 6.5-7V on a 12V rail. now my current PC's PSU i.e. FSP Saga II 400W offering 12-12.5V on the 12V rail. 

this shows the difference between a proper PSU & a cheap generic one. can't say about the current delivered. but expect the max power on offer in the iBall to be around 250W max.


----------

